# Photographer Gets So Close to Lava That His Shoes and Tripod Catch on Fire



## Click (Jul 18, 2013)

Photographer Gets So Close to Lava That His Shoes and Tripod Catch on Fire... 

http://petapixel.com/2013/07/13/photographer-gets-so-close-to-lava-that-his-shoes-and-tripod-catch-on-fire/

When you need a good picture... :


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 18, 2013)

If you read the update at the bottom, they used an accelerant to actually get ignition to flames. That's pretty crappy that it wasn't disclosed in the original. It's fine that they used it to get those shots, but it's that they didn't disclose that with the original photographs leading us to believe that it was natural combustion.


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2013)

I have missed that part, now that you pointed it out to me, it's less sensational.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 18, 2013)

I like the photo... but i don't think it is worth getting 1st degree burns over.


----------



## michael6liu (Jul 18, 2013)

Just curious, why not using a tele lens and shoot from far?


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 18, 2013)

michael6liu said:


> Just curious, why not using a tele lens and shoot from far?



They were trying to get that shot...


----------



## rpt (Jul 18, 2013)

He must have a special camera. He is looking through the viewfinder while Live View is on?


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 18, 2013)

rpt said:


> He must have a special camera. He is looking through the viewfinder while Live View is on?



Nice catch. Maybe he's blind... quite an accomplishment for someone of his "abilities".


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 18, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > He must have a special camera. He is looking through the viewfinder while Live View is on?
> ...



Not blind, just stu... No, my mother raised me better than that. :-X


----------



## verysimplejason (Jul 18, 2013)

Reminded me of a Filipino photographer/mountaineer who have may have died due to his extreme love of photography.

http://www.pinoymountaineer.com/2013/04/eulogy-victor-joel-ayson-photographer.html

Some of photos:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151829135288082&set=a.181309398081.158940.47545658081&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Nishi Drew (Jul 18, 2013)

Maybe he deserves to be roasted for wearing a pirate shirt?
(Assuming no one on CR actually supports a group of cash hungry good for nothing pirate wannabes?)


----------



## sanj (Jul 18, 2013)

Photoshop guys, photoshop!

F A K E...


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 20, 2013)

sanj said:


> Photoshop guys, photoshop!
> 
> F A K E...



How can you say fake???? Tripods burst into flame all the time..... That's why firetrucks are not made from aluminum or carbon fibre 

<huge sarcasm tag>


----------



## Patriot (Jul 20, 2013)

Update on 7/17/13: Hawaii News Now confirms that this was done as a stunt:

The photo is real, but the flames are not the result of spontaneous combustion. “The flames on the tripod and my shoes did not start because of the lava” Singson freely admits. “It’s like if you put your shoe in a hot frying pan, it will not catch fire right away”.

Singson used an accelerant to start the flames then had his buddy snap the shot. The reason? “It’s just something I wanted for my Facebook cover photo”.


----------



## tron (Jul 20, 2013)

The tripod head seems a very simply/cheap one and the lens seems an APS-C zoom...


----------



## RGF (Jul 22, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> If you read the update at the bottom, they used an accelerant to actually get ignition to flames. That's pretty crappy that it wasn't disclosed in the original. It's fine that they used it to get those shots, but it's that they didn't disclose that with the original photographs leading us to believe that it was natural combustion.



As a social Darwin-ish I would like to see other parts of him catch on fire before he has kids


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow...the crowd is certainly hard to please today. I think it is a very cool (pun intended) capture that he said on his website that he planned for several weeks. Look at his work on his site. Some really nice lava shots. Those places can be very dangerous ( tourists die there occasionally) and it really is so hot that your running shoes do begin to melt. He admits he is an amateur and wanted a stand out photo for his facebook page. I think he certainly got the fame he was looking for. It was not photoshopped and he admits he used lighter fluid for the flames.


----------



## replay0 (Jul 22, 2013)

I got no problems with his stunt. It got the attention he was seeking. I see it kind of like how no one discloses all the post processing one makes to a photo to stand it out from the rest of the crowd (if a photo is not straight from the camera).


----------



## tron (Jul 22, 2013)

RGF said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > If you read the update at the bottom, they used an accelerant to actually get ignition to flames. That's pretty crappy that it wasn't disclosed in the original. It's fine that they used it to get those shots, but it's that they didn't disclose that with the original photographs leading us to believe that it was natural combustion.
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## RGF (Jul 22, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Wow...the crowd is certainly hard to please today. I think it is a very cool (pun intended) capture that he said on his website that he planned for several weeks. Look at his work on his site. Some really nice lava shots. Those places can be very dangerous ( tourists die there occasionally) and it really is so hot that your running shoes do begin to melt. He admits he is an amateur and wanted a stand out photo for his facebook page. I think he certainly got the fame he was looking for. It was not photoshopped and he admits he used lighter fluid for the flames.



Even if he is smart and did not hurt himself, his stunt will cause others, less educated, less well prepared, to hurt themselves. In correct accelerant (e.g., alcohol burns very hot) could really cause someone to really burn themselves.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 23, 2013)

rpt said:


> He must have a special camera. He is looking through the viewfinder while Live View is on?



it's a touchscreen and he is using his nose.....


----------



## rpt (Jul 23, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > He must have a special camera. He is looking through the viewfinder while Live View is on?
> ...


Duh! I missed that. Now that you say it, I realise it was so obvious. ;D


----------



## sandymandy (Jul 23, 2013)

Well that seems dumb to me. Reminds me of people who will do anything to get attention. I mean cant even wear proper clothing if u have to take a picture in that area? Its different if u go climb a mountain or do other extreme things and document it or if you just take a picture of urself risking ur health for attention.


----------



## Joynt Inspirations (Jul 26, 2013)

All for a cover photo …


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 27, 2013)

And in the end, it is a staged photo, it is interesting, and it makes a point about the dangers of "extreme" photography. It's no different than national geographic renting "Bart the bear" for a photoshoot... Wait a minute, it is different, he told us it was staged and used accelerants...


----------



## shashinkaman (Jul 27, 2013)

;D ???


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 27, 2013)

*AT*

I still like it and still think it is a "cool" photo. He lives there and knows the dangers. He didn't lie about the staging. About 20 years ago, my family and I ventured out to where the lava was pouring into the ocean at dusk (it's part of the Hawaii Volcanoes Nat'l Park). There were about a hundred other people viewing it also. I saw the most amazing and beautiful glowing landscapes, but unfortunately, I was not into photography then so took no camera. 
For those that worry about copycats getting injured....well, stupid is as stupid does. Some people try sky diving (a 30 yr old guy died here yesterday from trying it with a company that sells lessons). Some people run with the bulls in Spain and get gored. Some people walk across the Grand Canyon on a wire with no safety devices. To each his own. 
Maybe he should have added the disclaimer "Don't try this at home". I've always thought that was ineffective, since many of the people that need that advice aren't smart enough to heed it.


----------



## RGF (Jul 27, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> And in the end, it is a staged photo, it is interesting, and it makes a point about the dangers of "extreme" photography. It's no different than national geographic renting "Bart the bear" for a photoshoot... Wait a minute, it is different, he told us it was staged and used accelerants...



Difference is that in telling us - he is inviting others to try the stunt and put their lives in danger. Something like this takes lots of knowledge and planning (and a perhaps a bit of luck). I am dreading to hear about the first copy cat who hurts themself


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 27, 2013)

Just think of all the charcoal grills being fired up with lighter fluid. Lots and lots of people burned...but they still sell grills and lighter fluid. ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 27, 2013)

RGF said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > And in the end, it is a staged photo, it is interesting, and it makes a point about the dangers of "extreme" photography. It's no different than national geographic renting "Bart the bear" for a photoshoot... Wait a minute, it is different, he told us it was staged and used accelerants...
> ...



What are your thoughts on this Canon commercial which played on TV over and over (I saw it many many times....BTW, I never was inspired to try any of that).

Canon commercial 2012 - "Inspired" :60

quote from Buzzfeed.com about this commercial....
"Pretty Much The Perfect Camera Commercial
What some people go through to get just the right shot. 
A camera ad should be beautifully shot.
And this new spot for the Canon Rebel T4i does not disappoint.The scenarios are wonderful. (The closing burning tire shot is marvelous.) The attention to detail is wonderful. And, the tune (“Beautiful Dreamer,” sung Rachel Fannan of the band “Only You”) is wonderful.
It inspires pros and amateurs alike."


----------



## rpt (Jul 27, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


I liked the Ice-throw picture!


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 27, 2013)

RGF said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > And in the end, it is a staged photo, it is interesting, and it makes a point about the dangers of "extreme" photography. It's no different than national geographic renting "Bart the bear" for a photoshoot... Wait a minute, it is different, he told us it was staged and used accelerants...
> ...



That was a neat capture. Two big chunks of ice are where the shop keepers eyes should be. 
Hope the photographer's gear is weather sealed ;D


----------



## rpt (Jul 27, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


And he can claim it is hailstone proof too


----------



## funkboy (Jul 27, 2013)

shashinkaman said:


> ;D ???



In my 25 years of use of computer communications, that's the first time I've seen a complete message effectively conveyed exclusively with smileys.

Well done sir.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 27, 2013)

funkboy said:


> shashinkaman said:
> 
> 
> > ;D ???
> ...



8)


----------

